# This is Depersonalization. Please read.



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi to everyone. I have 20 and since 17 I have Depersonalizaion. Everything started with a pannic attack. Ok, my film is like yours... bla bla, snow vision, bla bla etc.

SO, I will explain simply what is Depersonalizaion. I have contact two psychiatr, and what I know is: Depersonalization is like a second effect, IS NOT THE NUCLEUS. If you search on google (yep, I know you have just do it lol ) , you find that , Depersonalization is always attached with another thing.. Depression, panic attacks, ANXIETY... So, the thing is: STOP THINKING ABOUT Depersonalization. Is just a second effect, a symptom of other thing...
The first thing you guys, should do is STOP going to this forum. Don't think about this shit. You must tell your doctor, what you feel. I think a good thing to show to your doctor is print some webpages, like this forum, where the symptoms that people say, and the definition of Despersonalization. Another thing I suggest to you is not stay at home thinking on this, because LIKE YOU KNOW, you don't go anywhere with thinking... I know that. I just did it. Guys, you have to socialize and make the most normal life you can do. Be entretained with things you like. Don't know what you like? Just take a paper and a pen and write down Things I Like to do. And another thing, THIS HAVE CURE. THIS HAVE CURE. THIS HAVE CURE. THIS HAVE CURE. I know 3 friends, that they HAD (yes I wrote HAD) this, and that just gone with time. And don't stop telling to your doctor what you feel. You have to insist that what you feel. It's important do doctor understand what do you feel.

Hugs for everyone and everything will be ok


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

While it's half true, it's also half false.
Depersonalization comes somtimes as side-effect, sometimes the issue itself.
And if it's a side effect, not thinking about it dosen't deal with the issue that creates it.

Other then that, yes. avoiding the feeling is what fixes it but it's hard especially for those in it chronic.
You can't just tell someone to stop thinking about something that bothers them 24/7.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

"You can't just tell someone to stop thinking about something that bothers them 24/7." 
Yep that's true but when I say that, is to try to be entretained... Doing things that you like.. Like play online games and read books help me bery well to not be thinking about that.

Hugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Does everyones DP start with snow vision? I called it a bright light in another topic,but no one relied to me  But snow vision explains it perfect.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah dude! How the f*ck is possible?? EVERYONE SAYS THAT HAVE THAT "snow vision". What a strange thing LOL!! However when I socialize, when I go out from home I feel better. F*ck this shit, have fun and try to do things what we love.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi.. Who is DPD? By the way, I am reading the books of ECHART TOOL, the power of Now and the New World. Is very interessant. I recommend it, it can be strange on the beging of reading..

Hugs


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

By the way, I have seen this forum that most guys have negative thinking. That is not the way! Think positive! You can control your thinkings guys, just listen your head and think: "Hey I can change this think..." That's true... Be positive!

Hugs


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

My head hurts from the yelling, and everyone is unique here. There is no "one way" out.

Please avoid posting in all caps. 
Thanks. 8)

People have DP/DR here from many different causes. We are all unique cases.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't really noticed it that much today due to all the hard work i've been doing... I would recommend brakes from the site myself... being away for three weeks "kinda" helped me... but I'll never be able to be mature all the time on here (not that i'm mature that often any how... =S...lol).


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

Fear of DR => more DR

Agree.
But not easy to tame his worst ennemy...


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I totally agree with corier and on behalf of all the forum members I suggest you all file a class action lawsuit against dpselfhelp.com for perpetuating DP among its members. I visit this site twice a month to express my point of view and it seems like people who post often have stronger DP symptoms. Contact the law offices of Morgan, Colling & Gilbert or Schwartz, Finkelstein, and Weiss and demand some money...!!!! Where's my check?????


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

Guys.. You have to move out. Always surfing on this website is shit! Because Despersonalization is a secondary effect of another thing, anxiety, panick attacks (also panic attacks are secondary effect), depression etc... And I KNOW PEOPLE WHO HAD THIS AND THEY ARE 100% COOL. THIS SHIT HAS A CURE! HAS A CURE! Don't stop fighting, go to many docs, because like you should know, any mental disorder, must have the right medicines, and it is normal the first doctor you go, don't make it right... Depends of organism of all... One of my friends that had this, his doctor it made right the medicines! It happens! By the way, I go on October to that doctor, he seems to be accustomed of this problems of panick attacks and despersonalization. Until there I wiill talk with another doctor. I'm not stop fighting... I'm going to see who can really help me. And don't forget that when this shit go away (YES THIS WILL GO AWAY), we will be more strongest and mature that so many people...

Hugs for all


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

My favorite part is when Corier said to search using Google.

No thanks, I've read the relevant medical journal articles (a tad better than Google methinks) which state that depersonalization can exist as a primary (and secondary) symptom. And more than just two psychiatrists agree on this.

But on the other hand, you did take the time to jump onto this forum and make extraordinary claims... do you just expect us to believe you?


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

But what the hell you are thinking? I am here to say bullshits to people? I have more to do guy.. I am here try to explain, like I know,what this is...
And if you know so very well, didn't you read at that medicne articles how the cure is processed?

By the way, of course I didn't only search at google. I talk to many docs and were they who tell me what is this .. 
Hugz


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe something got lost due to language barriers, but you are kind of coming off like you think we are all morons and should thank you for enlightening us about dp/dr


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm just trying to help... But so dude, what do you know about DP?? If you know something you should share to us, don't you think?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

( points to *brandon is not taken*'s post count )


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Corier said:


> But what the hell you are thinking? I am here to say bullshits to people?


Pretty much.



Corier said:


> I know,what this is... And if you know so very well, didn't you read at that medicne articles how the cure is processed?


There is no cure. All the usual anxiety and depression treatments have been tried, and while overall symptoms improve, depersonalization isn't specifically helped out. Huh. Strange. You'd think that by reducing anxiety (as you claim) would eradicate its supposed "side-effects"... nope! (And there are no real "cures" in psychopathology, mainly just symptom management.



Corier said:


> By the way, of course I didn't only search at google. I talk to many docs and were they who tell me what is this ..


Great. I, too, have spoken with many doctors. Not to mention psychiatrists and psychologists (I guess I could count psychiatric nurses and other sub-specialties... although I think I made my point. While some doctors are adament that depersonalization is only a secondary symptom, there are many researchers that would disagree.

Claiming DPD to be only a by-product of anxiety is ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

hmm ok. I disagree with your point. So how you tell me that guys , friends of mine, had been cured? hun?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Translation,please?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Corier said:


> hmm ok. I disagree with your point. So how you tell me that guys , friends of mine, had been cured? hun?


The most parsimonious explanation is the people you know did not, in fact, have depersonalization disorder. Perhaps they had experienced fleeting DP/DR in the context of anxiety (or fatigue, stress, intoxication, panic, trauma, depression) and that once it disappeared, so did the dissociation.

You need to realize that your (very limited) personal experience is not grounds to claim that you know the exact etiology and treatment for DPD.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have no idea what to do with this thread, hence I think it should be moved to "That's Life" for the time being.

Sigh.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't see what the big controversy is. Perhaps his/her English isn't the greatest I've ever read, but that's hardly a crime. I doubt my posts would make ANY sense if I was writing them in a foreign language.

I didn't get the impression the original post was intended to be consdescending -- just enthusiastic. Not too many people who are intending to be full blown jackasses sign their posts, "Hugs."

Some people are legitimately helped by some of the strategies Corier suggests. Granted, maybe not those with Depersonalization *Disorder*. But, this is not exclusively a DPD forum -- it's a Depersonalization Support Forum. It seems logical to me that he'd try to share. :?

Am I "ignorant" too because keeping my chronic anxiety in check helps prevent me from depersonalizing and dissociating?

There appear to be factions forming around here, and it's getting pretty ugly. Just saying. :shock:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

It's not factions forming (I hope with all my might)
I agree with you this is a DP support forum and whatever the cause of the DP it's about supporting and helping each other through it.

I'm very happy for anyone who conquers their anxiety and gets rid of DP that way.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope so, too, Layla. 

Divisiveness is counter productive. I know I probably come across as a hag-beast sometimes, but if I disagree with a post I really try to bite my tongue if I can't stay supportive. There's a fine line between disagreeing and being unsupportive. (I am having deja vu about this conversation, so I'm sure it's been hashed out a thousand times before.)

Sorry shouting is a trigger for you. Trust me, in the "real world" I go on total shutdown mode if people yell. Any sort of hostile conflict sends me running. But...was he/she REALLY shouting? Again, I just saw it as enthusiasm. Someone trying to be positive. I use all caps a lot also; for emphasis. I don't mean to come across as berserk.

I guess I don't understand what you mean by "this sort of thing" either. That his/her advice is pretty simplistic? Not a panacea for everyone? I agree; but I also think there's a kernal of goodness in it. And I believe the intention behind it was also good. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I am really trying to understand why people are offended. If Corier's original post is upsetting people, then it's very likely I unintentionally have, am, or will, too. (And I don't want to do that.) :?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

well misinformed and forceful statements can be harmful. 
It would be easy for someone who doesn't know better to take them as true. The fella obviously had never even heard of DPD or had totally misunderstood what it entailed.
So in that way it was a problem for me but really it was not the first post (although the caps bothered me) but all the posts together.

You have never come across that way to me.

I'm not trying to personaly attack anyone. I was just pointing out that he was misinformed.. and as far as internet convention goes, shouting. 
maybe I was being to sarcastic but that's just my way of showing that I'm not being completely drop dead serious.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay...gotcha. (It wasn't YOU who seemed to be attacking him, anyway.)

Time to let this thread go bye-bye, I think.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

ok.. I have just nothing to say. You can close this topic, I just tryed to help with very good intentions. Bye.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

I knew one day, I will post here that I was totaly fully recovered.
And today is the day, I am fully recovered.

I've just finishing my ebook on Recovery on DP, and NO I AM NOT ONLY HERE TO SELL YOU MY THING. I AM HERE TO TELL YOU THAT THIS HAVE CURE.

I started this topic some years ago. We are today on 2011, and I am telling you guys, this have cure.
True.

I will post some news. Hugs.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah dissociation can be either primary *or* secondary, depends on the person and the circumstances


----------

